# Stall/Rough Idle/Low RPM's



## minor_times (Jan 29, 2009)

I just bought a 91 n/a and it ran fine for about an hour but after that it started stalling when I tried to let it idle, and the RPM's wouldn't go above 2500,seemed like it was hitting a rev limiter..About an hour after I got it home I started it up again, no stalling this time but the car idles erratically, wont hold steady at any RPM, and still wont go above 2500.. what gives?

any parts prone to water leaking in? When it was running it was dry, after driving through some rain is when the problems started. I just bought the car so unfortunately I dont know much about it, anyone know whats going on?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

A few questions.

-How many miles?
-Last tune up? 
-Did you touch anything before the problem existed?


----------



## minor_times (Jan 29, 2009)

mileage is about 114,900.
Not sure about the last tune up, its about due for an oil change and the alternator was just replaced at 114,300

have not messed with anything before the problem


----------



## minor_times (Jan 29, 2009)

just went thru records..last tune up was at 55k


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

minor_times said:


> mileage is about 114,900.
> Not sure about the last tune up, its about due for an oil change and the alternator was just replaced at 114,300
> 
> have not messed with anything before the problem



I would do a major tune up since your past the tune up mark (112k miles). Every 60,000 miles a tune up is needed for a TT. 

These Z32's are beautiful but the cost of ownership is pricey. You can never go cheap when doing maintaince because if you do the engine is very expensive to replace. 

I think your problem is that it check needs TLC (Major tune up). Are you handy with tools? If so you can save yourself about $500.00 in labor.


----------



## minor_times (Jan 29, 2009)

Yea, my dad and I used to work on his old nova, so I can enlist him for some things. What all does it need?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

minor_times said:


> Yea, my dad and I used to work on his old nova, so I can enlist him for some things. What all does it need?


If he'll help you then purchase from IPP. Their customer service is top notch and this guy knows Z32. If you have questions on what package to buy call him up and he'll gladly help you.

1990-1996 Nissan 300zx OEM 60k/120k Service Kits and parts

BTW, his name is Kyle.


----------



## minor_times (Jan 29, 2009)

cool, thanks man!


----------

